

Podcast Gift – Curation of the best podcasts in business, design and tech - lovskogen
http://podcast.gift/

======
eglover
Awesome, I'll have to sign up.

Just as a side note, here are a few other interesting podcasts that may not
fall into this category.

Intelligence Squared (Debates) -
[https://soundcloud.com/intelligence2/](https://soundcloud.com/intelligence2/)

Joe Rogan Experience -
[http://podcasts.joerogan.net/podcasts/](http://podcasts.joerogan.net/podcasts/)

StarTalk Radio (Neil DeGrasse Tyson) -
[https://soundcloud.com/startalk/](https://soundcloud.com/startalk/)

Hardcore History (&) Common Sense w/ Dan Carlin -
[http://www.dancarlin.com/](http://www.dancarlin.com/)

Rabiolab - [http://www.radiolab.org/](http://www.radiolab.org/)

Talk Nerdy (Cara Santa Maria) -
[http://carasantamaria.com/podcast/](http://carasantamaria.com/podcast/)

The Tim Ferriss Show -
[http://fourhourworkweek.com/podcast/](http://fourhourworkweek.com/podcast/)

Anarchast - [http://anarchast.com/](http://anarchast.com/)

